# Real Life Popeye



## Victory (Oct 30, 2017)

Real Life Popeye - YouTube


----------



## striffe (Nov 1, 2017)

That is crazy. Looks fake but I know it isn't. I have seen people with giant hands before too.


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 1, 2017)

I should look like that


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 1, 2017)

I have never seen anything like that before!


----------



## Viking (Nov 11, 2017)

He definitely stands out. It's strange how some of us turn out.


----------

